# rendez-vous au trente-sixième dessous



## simenon

Buongiorno a tutti. Nel testo che sto traducendo compare questa battuta. A dirla è un personaggio moribondo. Il contesto è un  po' complicato, provo a riassumerlo: E' in corso una guerra devastante, la città è diventata inabitabile per i gaz e delle strane bombe al bitume che stanno per uccidere tutti. I personaggi sono un uomo e sua moglie che lavorano in una latteria e un bambino che era andato a comprare qualcosa nel loro negozio. Dopo l'esplosione di queste bombe speciali decidono di scappare dalla porta di dietro, da cui si accede a un misterioso "espace noir" da cui non è mai tornato nessuno. Così ci vanno. Lì è buio pesto. (L'autore stesso suggerisce il parallelo fra questo "espace noir" e lo stadio intermedio che secondo il buddhismo l'anima attraversa dopo la morte e prima della rinascita). Dopo qualche giorno la donna si allontana dal gruppo e si perde. Restano il bambino e l'uomo che respira sempre peggio e alla fine muore. Poco prima di morire dice al bambino: "Rendez-vous au trente-sixième dessous". 
In francese per  "trente-sixième dessous" si intende "Le niveau le plus profond, le plus secret" e anche "_Péj. L'échec le plus complet; la misère, la détresse la plus grande."_ (v. CNTRL: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dessous ). Inoltre esiste l'espressione "être au/dans le troisième, dans le trente-sixième dessous"= "essere mal ridotti" o "essere ridotti uno straccio". Cosa intende esattamente qui secondo voi il moribondo? Come potrei tradurre la frase? Mi viene in mente solo "Ci vediamo all'inferno", ma penso sia troppo libero, o comunque vorrei prima assicurarmi del senso che la battuta ha per un francese. Sennò, più neutro, "Ci vediamo sottoterra"? Che ne pensate? Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

A mio avviso, nell'oltretomba, nell'aldilà, certamente non all'Inferno nel significato cristiano. Sottoterra, sì, ma ci vorrebbe qualcosa di più raffinato, di più arcano, forse, qualcosa che non metta paura al bambino...


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou, grazie. In realtà in italiano dire "ci vediamo all'inferno" è quasi un modo di dire, non un'allusione diretta all'inferno cristiano, ma semplicemente alla morte. Solo che è un po' connotata (ironica o ostile o non so) e non so se la frase in francese fa un effetto di questo tipo. Insomma potrebbe dirlo, in modo un po' cinico, uno che sta per ammazzare un altro, ma forse (con un cinismo rivolto a se stesso) anche uno che sta per morire. Da quello che dici mi sembra di capire che in francese non ha né un tono ironico né cinico (visto che dici che non vuole mettere paura al bambino), in questo caso direi che "all'inferno" non va bene. Però vorrei anche capire se in francese fa un effetto strano o se può essere intesa in un certo senso come un'espressione. Insomma se traduco "ci vediamo nell'aldilà" o per esempio "ci vediamo in cielo" (che già è un po' più normale) l'effetto è che l'uomo lo stia dicendo seriamente, cioè non stia solo dicendo "sto morendo", ma proprio alla lettera. In francese è così? Non sono sicura di essere riuscita a spiegarmi bene, ma non mi riesce di far meglio. Sarà il caldo.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Le trente-sixième dessous" la conosco nel significato che dai "_L'échec le plus complet; la misère, la détresse la plus grande". _In realtà, è la prima volta che incontro l'espressione "Rendez-vous au trente-sixième dessous" come _formula di commiato_ da questo mondo e ciò la rende difficile da interpretare. Mi sembra più vicino a "ci vediamo all'inferno" (alla quale bisognerebbe aggiungere un pizzico di stravaganza) che non a "ci vediamo in cielo", che per l'appunto è troppo "mormale".
Speriamo che *Anja Ann* o *Necsus* passi per di qua...


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou. In effetti, oltre a essere normale, il cielo ha anche una connotazione positiva (di gioia, felicità. serenità) che evidentemente non ha il "trente-sixième dessous". Quindi per ora lascio "inferno/sottoterra" (oppure "nell'altro mondo"), ma continuo a pensarci, sperando che mi venga in mente qualcosa di più arcano e stravagante come dici tu.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim,
Ho letto e riletto tutto, ci ho riflettuto su un bel po' e ora mi sto chiedendo se, al posto di "Ci vediamo all'inferno", non andrebbe "Ci vediamo agli Inferi"? Secondo te, sarebbe una soluzione accettabile per dare quel pizzico di stravaganza, d'insolito di cui stavo parlando?
Buona giornata


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Non so. Però "ci vediamo agli inferi" mi sembra troppo innaturale, troppo letterario per un dialogo. E poi forse non si direbbe "agli inferi" ma "negli inferi".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim. Che "Ci vediamo negli inferi" sia innaturale, almeno quanto "Rendez-vous au 36ème dessous", lo spero bene. Deve per forza essere letterario, comunque, secondo lo Zingarelli, il sostantivo (plurale) meno dell'aggettivo.
Buona giornata


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou e Sim. "Dietro le quinte"? tanto per mantenere un riferimento al teatro. Altrimenti un più banale "dall'altra parte".


----------



## simenon

Ciao Necsus. Perché riferimento al teatro? "Dall'altra parte" può essere un'idea, anche se (come "all'altro mondo") è forse un po' troppo neutro. In altre parole in francese penso ci sia comunque un riferimento a una condizione sfavorevole (si _misère, détresse_, almeno credo), invece dicendo "dall'altra parte" o "all'altro mondo" sembra un semplice saluto, come se dicesse "ci vediamo domani". A me sarebbe piaciuto qualcosa con "ci vediamo all'ultimo...", solo che non trovo un'espressione così che possa far pensare alla morte. O per esempio qualcosa come "ci vediamo nelle viscere della terra", non so qualcosa così. Ci penso ancora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus. È vero che in origine ci deve essere qualche riferimento al teatro, dunque una pista da seguire: ci vediamo all'ultimo sottopalco (o altro?)...


----------



## simenon

Ah, ho trovato (sempre nel trésor): "Le troisième-dessous est la dernière cave pratiquée sous les planches de l'Opéra, pour en recéler les machines, les machinistes, la rampe, les apparitions, les diables bleus que vomit l'enfer, etc" (Balzac). Ma sinceramente non credo che nel mio caso ci sia o si senta il riferimento al teatro.


----------



## Necsus

"Cette expression est particulièrement intéressante car elle appartient à un registre culturel élevé, le trente-sixième dessous faisant référence au sous-sol de l'Opéra de Paris..."
_“Tomber dans le troisième dessous”_, cette expression trouve son origine dans le théâtre. En effet l’Opéra possédait trois étages de sous-sols respectivement appelés premier, deuxième et troisième dessous. Ces étages servaient à recevoir, les machines, les machinistes et les accessoires comme le dit Honoré de Balzac. [...] Notons qu’actuellement on parle aussi de _“tomber dans le trente-sixième dessous”_ sans doute pour renforcer l’idée d’anéantissement contenu dans la première expression en lui procurant une image de chute vertigineuse". (CLIC)

Ciao, Simenon. Io in realtà non ipotizzavo che nel tuo caso ci fosse un riferimento al teatro, ma che l'espressione stessa potesse esserlo, indipendentemente dal contesto. Soltanto un'idea. Ovviamente però sei tu che 'hai il polso' del brano da tradurre.  Ciao, Matou!


----------



## simenon

Sì certo, Necsus. Non fraintendere la mia risposta, hai fatto benissimo ad accennare al riferimento al teatro, anche perché per esempio io non conoscevo l'origine dell'espressione. E poi, non si sa mai, la cosa potrebbe suggerire qualche idea brillante, fermo restando che secondo me il riferimento a cui non si può rinunciare è quello alla morte perché sennò il lettore non capisce niente.


----------



## Necsus

"Quando calerà il sipario anche per te"? Non è certo un buon augurio, ma del resto quella è l'intenzione, direi.


----------



## Ruminante

Io opterei per "Ci vediamo nell'abisso" che corrisponde agli Inferi che dice Matou, ma "gli inferi" farebbe pensare all'inferno. Buonanotte

p.s. in riferimento al post di Matou n. 2: "oltretomba" va benissimo, perchè ha un suono piuttosto arcano e lugubre, pero' un po' paura al bambino potrebbe metterla; non ha il significato proprio di "luogo molto basso" ma con l'immaginazione si puo' pensare a un morto che continua il viaggio nella tomba, immancabilmente in basso; se usiamo invece il termine "aldilà" ci viene da pensare al cielo, a cio' che vediamo al di là dell'orizzonte.

in riferimento al post di Simenon n. 7 "gli inferi" significano un luogo basso che piu' in basso non si puo' ma automaticamente fanno pensare all'inferno. Per questo è comune dire "agli inferi" e non "negli inferi" perchè è quasi un sinonimo di "all'inferno", Necsus mi corregga se sbaglio...

Sul post n. 10: "dall'altra parte" è una bella espressione pero' molto neutra, come "all'altro mondo" anche se è meno pesante, diciamo, piu' scherzosa.
Saluti


----------



## simenon

Grazie Necsus e Ruminante. Penserò alle vostre proposte. Quella di Necsus è davvero una buona idea per rendere la sfumatura teatrale ma forse è troppo libera, troppo spiegata, non so. Agli inferi e nell'oltretomba continuano a suonarmi male nel contesto, come fuori tono, come se il personaggio volesse fare un'allusione al mondo letterario, mentre lì (io forse non ho descritto bene la situazione) la stranezza non è nel linguaggio suo, ma nell'ambientazione stessa. Per queste persone in pratica è più o meno normale che da una porta del loro negozio si acceda a un "espace noir" in cui non si possono accendere luci, che non si sa dove arriva e da cui non è mai tornato nessuno. L'allusione al 36ème dessous, secondo me, rientra in qualche modo in questo contesto. Non è una stranezza o un arcaismo linguistico del personaggio. O almeno questa è l'impressione che ho io. QUanto invece al fatto che il luogo deve essere in basso e che quindi oltretomba, abisso, ecc sono meglio di aldilà e cielo, sono perfettamente d'accordo con Ruminante. Nell'abisso può essere un'idea, per quanto di "abissi" nel libro ce ne sono già parecchi (abîmes e gouffres), c'è perfino un capitolo che si intitola così, per cui forse sarebbe meglio evitare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi piace l'abisso (ciao Rumi ). Dato che parli di "espace noir", Sim, non potresti dire "nell'abisso nero" (o "nel nero abisso", ma non so se l'effetto sia identico in italiano, cioè piuttosto solenne)?


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Il fatto è che loro stanno già nell'espace noir, quindi sarebbe strano che il personaggio specificasse che anche l'abisso è nero. Oltretutto creerei un effetto di ripetizione che in francese non c'è.


----------



## Ruminante

Salve a tutti, 
ripensandoci e leggendo su http://www.les-expressions.com/resultats.php?toid=25 che l'espressione significa anche "Tomber très bas, dans le plus grand discrédit", vorrei ancora proporre qualcosa: "Ci vediamo nell'infamia", e anche questa: "Appuntamento nel baratro", che ho trovato cercando i sinonimi di abisso. Simenon, ci farai sapere la tua scelta finale vero ? Ciao grazie


----------



## Ruminante

Salve a tutti, 
ripensandoci e leggendo su http://www.les-expressions.com/resultats.php?toid=25 che l'espressione significa anche "Tomber très bas, dans le plus grand discrédit", vorrei ancora proporre qualcosa: "Ci vediamo nell'infamia", e anche questa: "Appuntamento nel baratro", che ho trovato cercando i sinonimi di abisso. Simenon, ci farai sapere la tua scelta finale vero ? Ciao e grazie


----------



## simenon

Ciao Ruminante. Certo che ve lo farò sapere. Al baratro ci avevo pensato anche io ma non mi convince del tutto. E poi, come per abisso, c'è il problema che l'ho già usato: ho messo abisso per rendere abîme e baratro per rendere gouffre. Però magari potrei anche cambiare lì. L'infamia implica un disonore, un comportamento riprovevole che qui non c'è. Anche se nell'espressione francese il termine può essere usato in questa accezione, non è questo il caso. Secondo me è un po' come se uno usasse l'espressione "al gradino più basso", ma intendendola in senso proprio e non figurato, o quasi insomma, senza alludere propriamente ai "gradini" o ai "piani", ma comunque per dire giù giù, in fondo, materialmente (e non nell'abiezione, nell'infamia, o nella scala sociale, o in altre cose così).


----------



## Ruminante

Ehm... che ne diresti di "Ci vediamo ai piani bassi...?  " o anche "nello sprofondo", tanto per cambiare termine  vabbé mi fermo qui, alla prossima


----------



## taive

Secondo me è un po' come se uno usasse l'espressione "al gradino più basso", ma intendendola in senso proprio e non figurato, o quasi insomma, senza alludere propriamente ai "gradini" o ai "piani", ma comunque per dire giù giù, in fondo


----------



## simenon

Grazie Taive. Anche io credo che si debba trovare un'espressione del genere (evitando cose che facciano pensare al basso nel senso di "abiezione").


----------

